# Life continues....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Losing Harry was the hardest thing I've ever faced in my life. It even dwarfed the loss of my father and grandfather. Harry was my life. My reason to be happy every day. I still cry at least once/day... when I look at his path in the yard, when I see his ball, or when I unexpectedly see his collar in the cupboard. Re. gave me the best advice when she said that "I will grieve every day but the colors will change." I think this was a quote from Paul Newman and it has proven true. 

But life has to keep moving and I wanted to introduce the newest member of the Bradley house to everyone. "Parker" has actually been with me for a few weeks now. I had a REALLY hard time when I first got him home. And I mean REALLY hard. Thank you to Vanessa for talking me thru it on a few PM's. Parker came from a Detroit rescue and he's doing well. He is a Border Collie Mix, just like Harry... he even looks like Harry which drew me to him. I kept his name... I think its ok. 

Thank you everyone. 


Petfinder Adopted Dog | Border Collie | Rochester Hills, MI | Parker


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

He's adorable Kevin. Congrats on the newest member of your family, and hugs for you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome home, Parker and congrats Kevin! I know you've had a hard time, I hope he eases your pain a bit. You know Harry would want you to love another dog, right?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

what a cute dog!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am so happy for you.....welcome parker. you lucked out when kevin brought you home.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Awwww. Congrats on the new puppy. After a loss I just couldn't seem to get over, I went to a counselor. It didn't do me a whole lot of good - it was just sitting around crying about my problems which I didn't find helpful - but one thing she told me has stuck with me and so I guess it was worth it. She told me that nothing will ever be the same and we can't get that back. What we look for is a "new normal." So daily I try to find and accept my new normal. Sometimes it takes a long time to get there, but it seems to me with the puppy you are taking a step in that direction.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new pup, he is adorable. Enjoy him.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

congrats Parker for finding such a loving owner and to you also Kevin. It is very hard to move past the pain, I still cry a lot too when thinking of Max or looking at his stuff, I brought Capone home about 3 weeks ago most of the time it helps forget, but sometimes it makes me more sad, but I know Max would have wanted me to help another dog in need the same way Harry would have wanted you too.

He is very handsome!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition! I hope he helps fill some of the void that comes with losing a beloved friend while never taking their place in your heart. 

It has been a little over a year since Riddick drop dead at 10 months of age, I will still cry sometimes when I think of him. It gets easier most of the the time, but sometimes it just all comes back like it just happened. Also my heartdog Zeus. I am crying now just thinking about him. He was one of those once in a lifetime dogs. I've had other special dogs, but Zeus bypassed special, he was the one true love of my life. So I totally understand and you are not alone in how you feel about Harry.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> i am so happy for you.....welcome parker. you lucked out when kevin brought you home.


I agree. Parker is one lucky dog. 

Thank you, Kevin, for rescuing him...and for sharing your feelings with us here. It helps us, too.

Now...we just need some more pics of the puppy.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Go Parker! - he chose you do you know that?, even though you think you chose him. He will help you heal from the loss of Harry and this is a new beginning for you and as I was typing this I came over all tingly, so I believe it.
He is a lovely looking boy and big fat congratulations to you Kevin from New Zealand where we love our dogs madly too....even though they bark with funny accents!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Kevin I am so happy that you are at the point to get another dog. It is so hard to lose a dog but I know, for me, that getting another dog helps. A month after losing Sam and 3 days after losing Heidi I found Lola online. I brought her home a month later and she helped my healing so much. I hope Parker helps your heart as much as Lola helped mine.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You can never replace Harry of course. But I am glad you chose to give another dog a great life. He will help you heal with time. I have followed your posts and want to thank you for them. One day, I will lose my heart dog. And I will be a flipping mess. Watching your grieving process makes me see that it will hurt but it will get better too. 

It wouldn't hurt so much if we didn't love them like we do. 


Parker is a sweetie pie, look at that face! I look forward to more posts about him


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats Kevin! I hope Parker helps you to heal some more. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Kevin, congrats on adding Parker to your family! He won't replace Harry, but he will give you a new purpose in life!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the addition of Parker to your life. I know you will build special memories with him over the coming months. There is always room in the heart for another love.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Parker is so adorable...


----------

